# Getting rid of tendonitis (bpc 157)



## Hageha

Hi,

As german forums are far behind with peptides, I decided to switch to you. Sorry for language mistakes 

I'm 24

1,83m

101kg or 223lbs

I'm more a competitive powerlifter than a bodybuilder, but I like to look like one 

I bought adipower lifting shoes and started to enthusiastic..

Well

My doctor said I got patellar tendonitis in my right knee but it's above my kneecap.

I already stopped squats and deadlifts and everything that made it worse but I do some body weight extending one legged squats. Also I black roll my quad, work on my hamstring and do some voodoo flossing.

I take diclufenac at 75mg in the morning. It made my pain less. At some point before diclufenac I couldn't bend it without pain.

To help my tendon repair I began with ghrp6 and cjc w/o dac at saturation dose. Also I started hygetropin (yellow tops), first week at 2iu. Now upped to 3iu.

I also added t3 at 25mcg. Would a bit of insulin help? Or maybe dbol? Or both? 

At the moment I take 500mg test e eod plus drosta p 50mg eod. 25mg exemestan eod (too much exe?)

On supps I take fish oil, multivitamin, cissus, etc, basically standard stuff

I ordered 3 x 5mg bpc 157 as I saw some amaizing reviews on healing tendons!

What dose do you recommend? Where should I inject to get best results? I wonder if I should inject right into the tendon

I hope you understood everything 

I will do a log if you're interested,

Kind regards


----------



## GermanShark94

Start out small @ 250mcg ed and work your way up to 750mcg. Inject as Close to The injury as you Can.


----------



## dumbat

Please do a log, I am interested in this peptide but practical reports are thin on the ground ATM

Have you looked at Thymosin/TB500 ? it has anti-inflammatory properties .


----------



## dumbat

Hageha said:


> Hi,
> 
> As german forums are far behind with peptides, I decided to switch to you. Sorry for language mistakes
> 
> I'm 24
> 
> 1,83m
> 
> 101kg or 223lbs
> 
> I'm more a competitive powerlifter than a bodybuilder, but I like to look like one
> 
> I bought adipower lifting shoes and started to enthusiastic..
> 
> Well
> 
> My doctor said I got patellar tendonitis in my right knee but it's above my kneecap.
> 
> I already stopped squats and deadlifts and everything that made it worse but I do some body weight extending one legged squats. Also I black roll my quad, work on my hamstring and do some voodoo flossing.
> 
> I take diclufenac at 75mg in the morning. It made my pain less. At some point before diclufenac I couldn't bend it without pain.
> 
> To help my tendon repair I began with ghrp6 and cjc w/o dac at saturation dose. Also I started hygetropin (yellow tops), first week at 2iu. Now upped to 3iu.
> 
> I also added t3 at 25mcg. Would a bit of insulin help? Or maybe dbol? Or both?
> 
> At the moment I take 500mg test e eod plus drosta p 50mg eod. 25mg exemestan eod (too much exe?)
> 
> On supps I take fish oil, multivitamin, cissus, etc, basically standard stuff
> 
> I ordered 3 x 5mg bpc 157 as I saw some amaizing reviews on healing tendons!
> 
> What dose do you recommend? Where should I inject to get best results? I wonder if I* should inject right into the tendon*
> 
> I hope you understood everything
> 
> I will do a log if you're interested,
> 
> Kind regards


Never inject directly into a tendon, this something best left for professionals , you can easily do a lot of damage by injecting fluids into tendon or connective tissue.

Inject around/near the injury site.


----------



## Hageha

Ok thank you so far!



GermanShark94 said:


> Start out small @ 250mcg ed and work your way up to 750mcg. Inject as Close to The injury as you Can.


Ok, so I will start as you said as soon as it's delivered!

When I up the dose, should I do one big shot or 2-3 with 250?



dumbat said:


> Please do a log, I am interested in this peptide but practical reports are thin on the ground ATM
> 
> Have you looked at Thymosin/TB500 ? it has anti-inflammatory properties .


I will do so! Didn't found any logs on knee tendonitis so it might be helpful.

I read a lot about TB500 but it's very expensive so i preferred bpc 157.

May I'm incorrect but I think for anti-inflammatory diclufenac is good enough?



dumbat said:


> Never inject directly into a tendon, this something best left for professionals , you can easily do a lot of damage by injecting fluids into tendon or connective tissue.
> 
> Inject around/near the injury site.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Hageha

Double post


----------



## Hageha

Double post


----------



## Hageha

Just injected 200mcg sc directly over my upper patellar at my right knee. Also 200mcg near my Achilles' tendon and 200mcg in my neck near my right shoulder, both made some problems in the past month.

I'm still wondering if there is benefit in multiple shots like 3x a day or one big shot is best?


----------



## Hageha

Injected 300mcg in all 3 spots again.

No sides so far.


----------



## Clubber Lang

sounds exactly the same as me. Big tendon issue above my right knee cap, ive had it probably over a year now, just cant seem to get rid.

had tendonitis in my left knee and thats fine, just right knee thats always sore and painful.

used a number of things including pharma grade GH around the area, that only made matters worse as it dried my tendon out more! Knee felt 10x better after i stopped GH.

never tried Thymosin/TB500, cant source it, but hear its probably what you need. Unsure of dosage etc as i couldnt get it so didnt spend much time reading up about it.

all i use is ice packs direct on site for 15-20mins followed by massaging.


----------



## Hageha

Clubber Lang said:


> sounds exactly the same as me. Big tendon issue above my right knee cap, ive had it probably over a year now, just cant seem to get rid.
> 
> had tendonitis in my left knee and thats fine, just right knee thats always sore and painful.
> 
> used a number of things including pharma grade GH around the area, that only made matters worse as it dried my tendon out more! Knee felt 10x better after i stopped GH.
> 
> never tried Thymosin/TB500, cant source it, but hear its probably what you need. Unsure of dosage etc as i couldnt get it so didnt spend much time reading up about it.
> 
> all i use is ice packs direct on site for 15-20mins followed by massaging.


Icing made it worse for me. I felt more tension in the knee. Did you try heat?

Tb500 seems to work also, but the price is high and so it's my last option.

Was the hgh may beneficial? I often read that it can cause itching joints but in the end you got more igf to recover right?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Hageha said:


> Icing made it worse for me. I felt more tension in the knee. Did you try heat?
> 
> Tb500 seems to work also, but the price is high and so it's my last option.
> 
> Was the hgh may beneficial? I often read that it can cause itching joints but in the end you got more igf to recover right?


never use heat on an injury, its like putting petrol onto an open fire.

i used Ansomone GH, best ive used, but dryness crippled my joints and tendons. I struggled badly getting out of a chair the day after leg day when use GH. Only made matters worse.


----------



## Hageha

Clubber Lang said:


> never use heat on an injury, its like putting petrol onto an open fire.
> 
> i used Ansomone GH, best ive used, but dryness crippled my joints and tendons. I struggled badly getting out of a chair the day after leg day when use GH. Only made matters worse.


Well, most say cooling is good if the injury is fresh, but if it's chronic you should use heat to get the blood flowing and so the nutrients for repair.

That's why most therapys use electro stimulation or radiation I guess.

I went to different doctors, one said it also depends on the person if you like heat or ice..

About the gh, I only got money for cheap hygetropin  ..sucks but better than nothing I hope


----------



## ClockworkKnight

I think you need to find out what's causing it so you can solve the problem long term rather than just using gear as a temporary fix.

As a fellow sufferer I would recommend you find a decent Physio, It could be something simple like an imbalance in your thigh muscles, it could be the way your standing when you train or something simple. I am not saying it is that and you might end up using gear anyway to get rid of it but I would explore other avenues first.


----------



## Hageha

ClockworkKnight said:


> I think you need to find out what's causing it so you can solve the problem long term rather than just using gear as a temporary fix.
> 
> As a fellow sufferer I would recommend you find a decent Physio, It could be something simple like an imbalance in your thigh muscles, it could be the way your standing when you train or something simple. I am not saying it is that and you might end up using gear anyway to get rid of it but I would explore other avenues first.


Thanks for the advice mate!

As i said it started when I used my adipower lifting shoes and upped the weight too fast 

I do lots of mobility and will work slowly up as soon as it gets better.. That's for sure..


----------



## ClockworkKnight

just curious to know what you do for a living?


----------



## Hageha

I'm working as an electrician


----------



## Hageha

Upped the dose to 400mcg per injection, still no sides.

Can't really tell if there is any healing effect, but I think it's too early to expect anything.

If anybody has some input like tips or experience let me know


----------



## mal

I spent 180 on tb500..2 small cycles,found it very good and worked pretty quick,but it is expensive.

Ide say the effects lasted a long time though,and maybe the two together would be a good combo..

a lot of patella pain can be from poor flexion,tight muscles etc,work on that at the same time.

getting good legit peptides is always a worry .


----------



## Hageha

mal said:


> I spent 180 on tb500..2 small cycles,found it very good and worked pretty quick,but it is expensive.
> 
> Ide say the effects lasted a long time though,and maybe the two together would be a good combo..
> 
> a lot of patella pain can be from poor flexion,tight muscles etc,work on that at the same time.
> 
> getting good legit peptides is always a worry .


Yeah I work my hamstrings and use the blackroll on my quads. 

Well today I upped again and shot 500mcg into knee and Achilles' tendon. My shoulder got better so didn't shot any bpc this time in it.

At the moment I feel no pain but I still use diclufenac. Before bpc I felt some pain in my knee (also with diclufenac) but I will only be 100% sure that I'm pain free when I stop diclu..

So is it working? Maybe to early to be sure but something is happening.


----------



## dumbat

Hageha said:


> Just injected 200mcg sc directly over my upper patellar at my right knee. Also 200mcg near my Achilles' tendon and 200mcg in my neck near my right shoulder, both made some problems in the past month.
> 
> I'm still wondering if there is benefit in multiple shots like 3x a day or one big shot is best?


I am still researching BPC 157, Micro dosing is recommended for healing , 200 to 300 mcg split into 5 injections around the injury site. So load syringe with 300 mcg then inject a 5th at a time 5 times around the injury site all with same syringe.

Do this everyday if you can.

This is the protocol that I will be using when I start to treat my shoulder.

(just waiting for my next cheque)


----------



## gearchange

When I get tendonitis I just run a deca cycle and it fixes it. Friend of mine ran tb500 and said it did nothing to help,but I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Hageha

dumbat said:


> I am still researching BPC 157, Micro dosing is recommended for healing , 200 to 300 mcg split into 5 injections around the injury site. So load syringe with 300 mcg then inject a 5th at a time 5 times around the injury site all with same syringe.
> 
> Do this everyday if you can.
> 
> This is the protocol that I will be using when I start to treat my shoulder.
> 
> (just waiting for my next cheque)


Lol and i shoot 500mcg in one shot.. Definitely will do this as it makes sense to me.

By the way I shot just like yesterday 500mcg in knee and Achilles' tendon.


----------



## dumbat

Hageha said:


> Lol and* i shoot 500mcg in one shot*.. Definitely will do this as it makes sense to me.
> 
> By the way I shot just like yesterday 500mcg in knee and Achilles' tendon.


You will get some benefit as BPC-157 acts systemically as well as locally. Micro-dosing is a more efficient and therefore cost effective method of administration.

Have you noticed any other effects like other niggles or pains in other parts of your body improving?


----------



## 2004mark

In for updates.

Interesting thread


----------



## Hageha

dumbat said:


> You will get some benefit as BPC-157 acts systemically as well as locally. Micro-dosing is a more efficient and therefore cost effective method of administration.
> 
> Have you noticed any other effects like other niggles or pains in other parts of your body improving?


Well, I use it at all my pains so I can't answer that 

Today I read on another forum about the bad blood flow of the tendon and that's why you should inject right into it.

I was told here that it should be done by a professional... But I'm too curious 

I used 400mcg in two shots (2x200mcg) in different spots of my knee (quadriceps tendon or above the kneecap tendon, I don't know the name) and the same at my Achilles' tendon. So it's somehow a micro dosing?  i didn't want to inject to many needles in the tendons as I don't know how much they harm them (maybe somebody can tell us?).

Also i used 200mcg in my shoulder again. I'm not 100% sure if it's ok. But no pain in it so far.


----------



## dumbat

I am not qualified in any way but from what I have read and seen in videos, injecting directly into tendons is a risky thing to do.

It would have to be very small amounts and with very little pressure on the plunger.

Not something I would do myself


----------



## Hageha

dumbat said:


> I am not qualified in any way but from what I have read and seen in videos, injecting directly into tendons is a risky thing to do.
> 
> It would have to be very small amounts and with very little pressure on the plunger.
> 
> Not something I would do myself


I will ask a friend of mine who is doctor about this. I told hin before about bpc and he asked me why I don't inject into tendon. I told him that I've been warned about this here and he shrugged.

I will report.


----------



## dumbat

Hageha said:


> I will ask a friend of mine who is doctor about this. I told hin before about bpc and he asked me why I don't inject into tendon. I told him that I've been warned about this here and he shrugged.
> 
> I will report.


If he can give you some expert guidance it may be O.K. but opinions on tendon injections differ a lot between consultants, there is a risk of rupturing the tendon.

I guess if the damage was traumatic and I had no other option I may consider it, but it isn`t something that I would consider at the moment.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hageha

Today my Achilles' tendon was more sore than yesterday. I hope it's from the fluid (the bpc) in it and not from the needle. I will wait how it turns out the next days. My knee is ok but you have to keep in mind that the quadriceps tendon seems to be bigger.

So I injected 300mcg in 3x100mcg in 3 spots about 1cm apart from each other subcutaneous in knee and also near Achilles' tendon.


----------



## dumbat

I am not surprised it hurts, how often do you plan to inject into the tendon ?


----------



## Hageha

dumbat said:


> I am not surprised it hurts, how often do you plan to inject into the tendon ?


I tried to say that I will do it only again if it gets better after this try.

Today it felt better, but I injected again subcutaneous 3x 100mcg in both parts as before.

I will wait some time before I may inject again into the tendons.


----------



## Jakemaguire

Weight lifting shoes make your squat more quad dominant your knees could be coming to far forward or your squat form could be bad you should focus on correcting it when your knee gets better


----------



## meekdown

I do the same, powerlifting and strongman and sometimes get terrible tendon issues in my elbows me shoulders, I've ran both and rate TB500 much better for tendon problems, I've only ever used the boom dose cycle which is 5mg used for 3 days and every time I've used it , it's helped massively,

i think pscarb ran a sticky or a log on it which is wot made me use it like that and it works well


----------



## DubSelecta

Interested in this. Brandon Lilly used BPC 157 and TB500 to help his knee injury and he seems better for it.


----------



## DSG

out of curiosity, how come people are so reluctant to just let things naturally heal nowadays?

I had tendonitis in my forearm/elbow and it went after a couple months of light weights ... hasn't come back in about a year


----------



## Dark sim

DSG said:


> out of curiosity, how come people are so reluctant to just let things naturally heal nowadays?
> 
> I had tendonitis in my forearm/elbow and it went after a couple months of light weights ... hasn't come back in about a year


 Peptides can speed up the process.


----------



## RedStar

DSG said:


> out of curiosity, how come people are so reluctant to just let things naturally heal nowadays?
> 
> I had tendonitis in my forearm/elbow and it went after a couple months of light weights ... hasn't come back in about a year


 I love training too much to not take a peptide that can seriously speed up recovery.

I took 3 weeks off gym with my golfers elbow, it got better but by no means 100%, went back to the gym and trained around it, got some BPC 157 and within days the improvement was remarkable.


----------



## DSG

Sounds really good. I have bad shoulders, knees and back. Might have to look into this.


----------



## RedStar

DSG said:


> Sounds really good. I have bad shoulders, knees and back. Might have to look into this.


 It is well worth it pal.

I can now do barbell curls which I have not been able to do in weeks and weeks as the pain was so much.

I am going to continually take it going forward, 4 weeks on 2 weeks off seems to be a common cycle of it.


----------



## bigpurden

2004mark said:


> In for updates.
> 
> Interesting thread


 Hageha, I'm getting ready to use this on my Achilles also.how do you inject so close to the tendon with such little fatty skin? Or are you putting it in the calf muscle?

Thanks guys


----------



## CROcyclist

Simon 88 said:


> It is well worth it pal.
> 
> I can now do barbell curls which I have not been able to do in weeks and weeks as the pain was so much.
> 
> I am going to continually take it going forward, 4 weeks on 2 weeks off seems to be a common cycle of it.


 what lab are you using?


----------



## RedStar

CROcyclist said:


> what lab are you using?


 Have used a mixture of ukpeptides and pure peptides. No difference, just depends if there is an offer or if my gf buys it.


----------



## CROcyclist

Simon 88 said:


> Have used a mixture of ukpeptides and pure peptides. No difference, just depends if there is an offer or if my gf buys it.


 I'm on peptidesuk and they are working but I want to try purepeptides...everyone rates them


----------



## RedStar

CROcyclist said:


> I'm on peptidesuk and they are working but I want to try purepeptides...everyone rates them


 I was using ukpeptides initially which relieved my tendinitis within days.


----------



## bigpurden

2004mark said:


> Does anyone know the best way to inject this bpc157 for my Achilles tendon?I have the peptide already..but to do sure injections subq, where? There's not enough fatty tissue..should I just put the whole injection in the calf?
> 
> Thanks for the help


 Hageha, I'm getting ready to use this on my Achilles also.how do you inject so close to the tendon with such little fatty skin? Or are you putting it in the calf muscle?

Thanks guys


----------



## 3752

you do not have to inject actually into the intended area but as close to as you can and do it in micro shots around the area rather than one bolus shot


----------



## Ljb

From reading this its relieving to see people having such miracle like experiences. I suffer with partial tears to adductors. No pain caused squating or deadlifting. Just can't run/single leg movement and core work causes pain because it's the attachment in abdominal tissue. I've just ordered of peptidesuk Bpc 157 so hope peptidesuk isn't just fake...


----------



## cblack

Ljb said:


> From reading this its relieving to see people having such miracle like experiences. I suffer with partial tears to adductors. No pain caused squating or deadlifting. Just can't run/single leg movement and core work causes pain because it's the attachment in abdominal tissue. I've just ordered of peptidesuk Bpc 157 so hope peptidesuk isn't just fake...


 Heard of people from my area use the bpc from peptidesuk with great success, made me want to try it myself. I never expect miracles though, but grateful for any help it could give me.


----------



## Dietrying

I had tendinitis in my left elbow for over a year from playing sport.

I dosed 250mcg of Tb500 for 3weeks and it was gone. Woke up one day during that 3 weeks and didn't even realise I no longer have an issue with my elbow. I'm still on 250mcg daily of TB500 and its week 5 now. It's also helped with 3 other nagging injuries.


----------

